# dog will swollen belly and excessive thirst



## fankino04 (13 October 2014)

So OH borrowed my car today and my keys are on car keys, he gives me his back door key this morning as probably wont be back till late, so I get home and cant get in as he has left his other keys in the lock in the inside!  Call him and he says he is an hour away. I go to local coffee shop to do some work on laptop while I wait and about an hour later get a call that he is pulling up at home so I finish up and go home. Walk into a destroyed cat flap, lots of pee and poop on the floor and to round it off the dogs have got into their food (dry food) and it's all over the floor.  OH has put dogs out in garden in the wet while he cleans up but when we let them in the girl just wont stop drinking (about 4litres) and now her belly is seriously swollen,  when she hoes out she keeps digging which she never does. She keeps pacing and asking to go out but then just digs. She looks bright and happy though so not sure if I should be worried.


----------



## Amymay (13 October 2014)

I'd be worried....


----------



## {97702} (13 October 2014)

Sounds like possible pyometra (infection of the womb) - vets ASAP!


----------



## Moomin1 (13 October 2014)

Vet immediately.  Sounds like bloat.


----------



## MissTyc (13 October 2014)

A quick Google reveals digging to be a common sign of gut discomfort in dogs. Given the binge on dog food + water and the swollen stomach, I think I would be one for the night vet. It may be an over reaction and she may well sleep it off, but I personally wouldn't risk it in case of bloat, colitis, etc ...


----------



## cava14una (13 October 2014)

Moomin1 said:



			Vet immediately.  Sounds like bloat.
		
Click to expand...

Would second this


----------



## Dobiegirl (13 October 2014)

It sounds like bloat to me, take her straight to an emergency vet as its a killer.


----------



## Sandstone1 (13 October 2014)

Could be gastric torsion, get to vet asap. Very serious.


----------



## deb_l222 (13 October 2014)

If she's already had a drink then you need to speak to a vet ASAP.  

My next door neighbour once left my garage door open and two of my dogs helped themselves to a fair bit of dry food.  Advice from my vet: do not let them drink ANYTHING at all for at least 12 hours or food will swell to ridiculous levels and they will be seriously ill.  

Clyde looked like he had a belly full of puppies and it took at least 3 days for him to return to normal (scary stuff).


----------



## fankino04 (13 October 2014)

Just got back from dropping her at the vets, they are hoping they can make her vomit but if not they will need to operate and they say even if they can make her sick she will be spending the night on a drip. Fingers and toes crossed for a phone call with good news soon.


----------



## Amymay (13 October 2014)

++++++ vibes.

Keep us posted.


----------



## Dobiegirl (13 October 2014)

Fingers crossed for your girl.


----------



## fankino04 (13 October 2014)

Vet has just called and he has got her to vomit but not as much as he would like so he os hopeful she will continue vomiting and shift it that way but still cant say for definate that she wont need surgery but signs so far are promising.


----------



## TrasaM (13 October 2014)

Fingers crossed for you and her ..at least she's now in a safe place.


----------



## fankino04 (14 October 2014)

After a pretty sleepless night vet has just called to say I can go and pick Bug up, she has been sick more and got enough out of her stomach that her gut has got it moving the other way too so he is happy, god knows what the bill will be when I get there though.  Thanks to all for the advice x


----------



## MissTyc (14 October 2014)

Definitely worth the bill -- what are they like, greedy pups!!!!


----------



## Maesfen (14 October 2014)

Glad that's sorted.

Now get a spare set of keys cut.  It's no wonder they got upset if you tried the door and then went away again.


----------



## fankino04 (14 October 2014)

Well shes home now and making me paranoid, still wanting to drink lots, have taken water away and will give back in small doses, still panting and pacing but she does this when she thinks its tea time too! She did leave a lot of mess on the vets floor so its definitely moving through.  
Maesfen its not a spare set of keys I need its a non idiot boyfriend who doesn't leave the other spare keys in the lock so mine dont work.


----------



## fankino04 (14 October 2014)

Been watching her all day and she finally seemed to settle at about 3 this afternoon and is now quite lazy and sleepy and although her gut is still making noises she hasn't passed anything since she had a rather large accident at the vets at 9.30 this morning.


----------



## Amymay (15 October 2014)

Hope she continues to improve.


----------



## cremedemonthe (19 October 2014)

How is she now?
Better I hope?


----------



## fankino04 (19 October 2014)

Yes thanks she is back to her greedy chatty self again, now we get to test the new insurance and see how good they are at paying out.


----------



## cremedemonthe (19 October 2014)

fankino04 said:



			Yes thanks she is back to her greedy chatty self again, now we get to test the new insurance and see how good they are at paying out.
		
Click to expand...

So glad she's feeling better, it's such a worry when they are in the vets isn't it, I have 3 to worry about!
Good luck with the insurance, we gave up on that years ago!
Oz


----------



## fankino04 (19 October 2014)

Never had any problems getting tesco to pay out for either dogs but the premiums went up so much I have changed so if nothing else this will give me a chance to try the new one out on a £200 bill rather than a £2000 bill &#128514;


----------

